# The Obedient Senior - HA! Cough!



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Am I the only one letting the old dog slide? She used to potty in her designated area. Now she goes wherever she wants. I don't do sit and down anymore 'cause getting up and down is hard. We just do stay. She can stay in whichever position she was already in. I used to say, "Excuse me" and she would move. Now, she just looks at me - like "Sorry, you'll have to step over." She still does anything I ask - when she FEELS like it.

I excuse any slight misbehavior, because she is an old lady. I readily remind the entire family to be nice to her, for that very reason. I don't care how annoying she is. So the old dog rules.

Just wondering if anyone finds this wrong.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Hold old is your girl? You sound exactly the way I imagine myself to be in a few years.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My old girl got rather spoiled in a way. She still knew a lot of behaviors and would do them, but still, you could see a bit of wisdom there about all that silly training stuff. She was a good girl and she knew it, it seemed. 

The relationship with her changed in her older years, but it was so much sweeter in many ways. There is nothing like the old ones. ;


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My old girl is 12. I totally agree. There is NOTHING like the old ones. 
She is my sunshine. Even when she is bad, she isn't really bad. She always make me laugh. She is much loved and hopefully not too spoiled.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I can tell you love her very much and it sounds like you have a lot of fun together.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I made all kinds of accommodations for my seniors and so did everyone else. There is absolutely nothing wrong with doing this. It's their version of assisted living.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Janice, we treat our senior girl much the same way (she turned 12 in Dec.)

She's a good dog and has been a loving companion for many years (and hopefully many more to come) and she suffers from a bit of arthritis, so the preferential treatment is more than deserved and only considerate of her stiff joints.

We've also noticed that she doesn't always respond when we call her as though she doesn't hear us. But, boy, let someone open the food pantry or fridge, and she's one spry gal!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love selective hearing. Just like the kids.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Same thing here with Indy. There are a number of things I don't ask her to do anymore. I step out of her way more than she steps out of mine. I let more things slide. She's earned it


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think Max has forgotten obedience. But he is still very respectful so I don't worry about it.

He earned a break.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, Beau get's to slide on a bunch of things and she knows how to get away with stuff too... lol.

She will be 13 next month and sometimes acts like a 10 month old michevious puppy... lol... but we let her get away with it because "she's an old girl".


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to thank all of my fellow senior lovers for your responses. I have to admit that even if you had told me I was doing wrong, I probably would have continued. I don't think the seniors take advantage of us, like the younger dogs would. I guess they are wise enough to know what they can get away with and don't push us too far. 

Annie's favorite past-time is lying on the landing and looking out the window. She now has a bed there, for her added comfort. She still makes all the passer-bys aware that this is her street. If she barks, after I tell her to stop, I do have to limit her enjoyment. I guess that is the only time I make her listen.

All in all, I don't think we could ask for better dogs than our seniors. They are the best. My husband sent me to the SPCA 10 years ago to get a small dog. I applied for the 2 year old German Shepherd. Her paws were on the kennel gate. I let her sniff my hand and she rolled over to get her belly rubbed. No evals. done back then. I didn't even meet her outside of the kennel. She didn't meet my kids, until she came home. We were her third home. She adored the kids from day one and worships the ground my husband walks on. 

I love the previously owned pets - especially when they get to be seniors.

Jan


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends... I mean I still did training with my seniors but of course I made accomodations for them as well... 
I took my terrier to a training class at 11 or 12 years old when he went deaf to brush up on his hand signals (and add some for the few commands I hadn't already taught hand signals for.) Of course being a small dog and a terrier he was still raring to go at that age.

My Golden Retriever Ginger was still doing animal assisted therapy through 11 years old so we still did obedience but often I did not have to ask her to do things as she got older because we were so in tune that she already knew what I was going to say, or I just had to move my hand or point and she would understand.
However I did allow for things like slower moving and I didn't expect her to do sit or downs in some situations where I would have asked for those things in the past, because they were more difficult for her. Ginger had severe bridging spondylosis and although she was able to walk and run very well still, things like sitting or laying down were much slower and I did not expect her to do them more quickly. She also could not turn around in a tight space since she couldn't curve her back so I wouldn't ask for her to do so, if necessary I would move instead of making her move. To get out of a narrow space she had to back up all the way, which she did get very good at doing!
Ginger slept next to me in bed since I first got her and I wasn't going to stop that just because she couldn't jump up so easily anymore. I made her a step by putting a storage container next to the bed, but after she had her GDV surgery (11 years old) I started lifting her up and kept doing that from that point on. 

I can't really say I spoiled them more-- I don't like to use the word spoiled, but they were always pampered! They still did everything I asked but there were some things I did not ask them to do as often as they got older.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandi is 14 and can do pretty much anything she wants. Funny she was pottying indoors at my old house but since we left my ex-husband she has been great. Only once and it was a runny ate something she shouldn't have poop. But in the mornings when I am waiting outside in the freakin cold for them to potty she has to have that last lap around the yard as if to say to Ozzy "See I can stay out as long as I want. She won't hurry me!" I do find i speak sharper to her, but it's due to her loss of hearing, she hears my voice better if it is high pitched LOL!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh man, I loved reading this thread. Rocky is about to be 8 and he's already doing what you guys describe! More and more he's using his own best judgment as opposed to strictly obeying mom and dad. He had great judgment, though; so we just let him go.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kayos is 7 so "technically" a senior now too. 

However...... she in no way ever gets away with much. Max does as I posted earlier but not Kayos. For one, at 7 while she may technically have hit her senior years she is not there yet and she is playing social climbing games now that Max is getting pretty infirm. NO WAY will she be allowed to be pushy as she takes it out on Max.

In a few more years when Max is gone and Kayos starts to shew her age she will earn her rest too.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is 8 1/2 - I call her my crabby old lady somedays other days she's still my crazy chick. Nope, I don't let her slide, especially with the potty area and about sitting on my couch. Don't get me started on the couch again. Just becuase I'm out for 9 hours doesn't mean she can sit on my couch or I won't figure it out!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

LisaT said:


> Same thing here with Indy. There are a number of things I don't ask her to do anymore. I step out of her way more than she steps out of mine. I let more things slide. She's earned it


 

:thumbup:


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Bailey turned 13 just before Christmas and she can pretty much do whatever she wants. We have no issues because she is such a great girl. She has taught "house manners" to all of the boys we've had and will still correct them if she sees them doing something that is not right. Do I care if she sits before she gets a treat.....not at all. It's not that easy for her anymore. Bailey has been an amazing girl for 13 years and she deserves to be pampered. We have put memory foam dogs beds around the house where she likes to lay. Those, combined with the boys beds, brings us to about 12 beds throughout the house now :laugh:. But, that's fine, it's all about whats best for her and what makes getting around easier for her. Everyone moves out of her way now. Even the boys are trained to do this. 
I also like the word pamperd over spoiled. She's living the life she deserves!!! After all she's given me these last 13 years, she deserves it!!! I LOVE MY SENIOR GIRL!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess it really depends on the dog and knowing the dog - what we will allow. In Annie's case, I see her failings. None of her senses are what they used to be. She doesn't hear or see as well. She sleeps more soundly and may awaken disoriented. She might bark at someone she knows, until she makes the connection. She still hasn't noticed that there is a pit bull living in the yard behind us. I never thought that day would come. 

As for the bathroom - I started another thread on here about changes in bathroom habits. That has been very helpful, as I understand many aging shepherds have reasons they lose control. At this point, I am thankful that most of the pottying takes place outside - even if it is not in the designated area. (She probably can't hold it that long.)


I think, when one has an aging GSD, compromise is in order. Our dogs are smart. They are excellent decision makers. And yes, - sometimes they are wiser. If they decide something makes more sense, I think we owe it to our senior to at least consider. I agree that I wouldn't really call it spoiled. I guess it scares me to know my girl is 12 and we are facing the twilight years. I can't imagine life without her. She is so much a part of our family. OK maybe I do spoil her. SIGH!

Thank you to everyone who took the time to respond to my post. Looking forward to hearing more about your spoiled, I mean pampered, seniors.
Jan


----------



## charity79 (Jan 31, 2010)

My Old guy , Yukon, died last year. He was spoiled also. He had padded beds in every room just for him. The floor became too hard and I wanted him comfy....even if he was in the way!!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

My rules really relaxed when their age caught up with them. When Cody's hearing was going and she didn't wake up until I was in the front door, I turned a blind eye to her sleeping on the living room love seat. When Sheba started having problems standing, I brought her meals to her, where ever she happened to be laying. I figured it was the least I could do for both of them.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Two of ours are seniors. One seems more elderly than the other, but she has always had a myriad of health problems. She can't jump up on things anymore- but if she puts her front feet up someone will boost her back end. She has trained me well enough that now all she needs to do is approach a surface and look at me and I jump. She is crabby and unpleasant, but when I think about it she always has been- she is just more vocal about it now because she loathes Beast. We don't ask much of her...but she has always been well behaved and continues to be so- we love Old Bitch. Crazy White, though senior, seems ageless almost. I think her insanity keeps her metabolism raring and consequently she has tapped into some endocronology type fountain of youth. She doesn't get away with more only because she is very simple in her behaviors, wants, and needs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

First, I want to say how sorry I am to those of you have recently lost your seniors. Secondly, I want to thank everyone for the laughs. I see myself in many of your responses. I have laughed so hard. It warms my heart to know that we all love our senior dogs, past and present, so much. Every time I see a senior dog posted on the urgent forum, I hurt for that dog. At least those of us on this thread know the true value of a senior GSD. 
Jan


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

jan, thanks for sharing your annie with us. she's a very special girl :wub: 

it feels off talking about dylan in a senior post, he still acts the way he did 8 years ago. except of course, he seems to have forgotten manners now that he developed taste buds a few months ago, and lemme tell you, he is quite rude! suddenly, he has a drive for food he's never had. he still wants to play all the time, but for shorter periods. he will be 10 in june. he has very little gray around his muzzle, & does not look his age. we also have the pooping-in-the-house issue. at least it is on the kitchen linoleum. it is frequent and nasty! but, what ever, this is how it is with an old dog & fragile intestines. have to be extremely careful with what he eats.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

old dog rules we don't have any really for kobe 12yrs the only time i have to get him to move is when i hoover whereas "excuse me" and he would get out of the way in the past, now we move round him as he has DM. He has accidents now and again but neither DH or I make a fuss. He hasn't gone through the "choosily deaf phase yet, which my previous gsd did couldn't hear you call him but no matter how quiet you were in the kitchen if he heard a packet rattle he would be there!!!! We have beds in all the rooms but he still prefers laying on the carpet. 
The obedient senior well not quite just relaxing on his retirement grumbling at the young ones hes my old age pensioner:wub:


----------



## 4leggedmom (May 14, 2010)

These stories are so true! My Rusty will be 15 in 2 mos. He seems to ignore us alot. Just like someone said SELECTIVE HEARING just like kiddos. He is getting quite BOSSY.. barking at us for us to get up only to go get him a TREAT out of the TREAT cupboard. He will only eat moist dog food now and turs his nose up to Crunchy treats. Its funny though. He has us trained to come running to his every beckon call. But I know he is getting up there in years and i want to make sure he is a happy old guy!


----------

